# freeze protein shakes?



## webcke 112 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just wondering if it is ok to freeze a protein shake. I am currently having 1 during school but i am getting sick of having to add the milk and shake it up at school. I just need something quicker. Will this destroy some of the protein or should it still be good? Thanks.


----------



## WBM (Feb 25, 2007)

It will be fine.


----------



## Focus (Feb 25, 2007)

protein slushy?


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 25, 2007)

I know what you mean about having to prepare a shake. I hate it to. A frozen protein shake though, that cant taste to good lol


----------



## webcke 112 (Feb 25, 2007)

cool thanks. What i mean is freeze it the night before and by the time i wanna have it at school the next day it will be defrosted and just like a normal shake.


----------



## Christopher J (Feb 25, 2007)

My suggested would be to buy the already made protein shakes in a can or bottle for when your at school. You can freeze it, I just dont think it would taste good.


----------



## webcke 112 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah i thought of the pre-made ones but i don't know what the prices are like in America but here in Australia they seem to be fairly expensive and i don't really wanna spend too much money on them.


----------



## WBM (Feb 26, 2007)

Dude...it's fine if you freeze it. Just freeze it the night before.


----------



## kidbodybilder (Feb 26, 2007)

i think it will still be a lil cold what time in the day are u going 2 be drinking it


----------

